# New Member, first time birds, new coop



## Desertrat (Feb 7, 2016)

I am looking at raising 10-15 pigeons for the purpose of training my pointer.
I have not purchased any birds yet but have spent the morning getting a good start on a coop. 

My main questions are:
1. How many birds can I house in the coop I have built?
2. What interior improvements do I need to incorporate in the coop.
3. What breed of bird will be best.

The Coop:
3' deep X 5'6" wide
Roof is 4' at the peak in front down to 3'6" at the rear.
I have put two 2' x 32" doors in the front leaving about a 11" space down the center of the front.

I will enclose 3 sides with the front being screened in its entirety. I live in Utah so I will keep the front facing south to prevent winter north winds from blowing directly on the birds.

The floor has A 3' wide screened area with about 1.5' wide solid floors on each side. 
I will also leave about a 1" gap between the roof and back wall to ensure ventilation. 
I plan to put screened sun areas on at least one side of the coop.

My Goals:
I would like to keep several pigeons mainly for the purpose of dog training. I would like the birds to be able to make it home from about 10 miles. Possibly from our mountain property that is only about 5 miles as the crow fly's but up the mountain.

Breeding is not a necessity however it might be nice for the kids and wife if there is a way to accommodate it in the coop I have built.

I guess I could go on about what I think I need but it's probably best if we leave my guess's out and you can just help clue me in to the reality of what I do need.

I am pretty crafty so if you post some pics I bet I can figure it out.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is a pigeon advocacy sight. We don't believe in breeding pigeons for dog training.
Think you have come to the wrong place for help.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Desertrat, if you haven't read the forum rules before proceeding to this website, pls read and remember :

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f124/forum-rules-of-conduct-67555.html

From the same above source link:



> 2. This is a pigeon advocate website. Topics relating to the advocacy of hunting, killing, eating, torturing or any cruel treatment of pigeons and/or any animal, will not be tolerated on this website. While we encourage an exchange of opinions in these forums, please note that there are specific 'Off Limit' topics that are PROHIBITED and any such posts will be be immediately removed without discussion.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

This thread is closed now.


----------

